# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  8 petits rats cherchent FA à Lyon (69) ou ailleurs

## ingridhelene

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Pixel , Chiro et leu
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 9 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 Bonjour,
 il y a quelques temps une amie m'a proposé d'adopter une petite ratte  (sa fille en avait pris plus que ce qu'elle n'avait autorisé). J'en  avais déjà eu avant et j'en gardait un bon souvenir (j'avoue j'ai aussi  cédé à l'envie de mes enfants d'avoir un animal), et je partais du point  de vue que ma copine avait bien vérifié que tout était dans l'ordre...  seulement voilà deux semaines plus tard je me suis retrouvée avec non  pas un mais 14 rats!!! la maman, Molly, ainsi que 9 petites femelles et 4  mâles

 J'ai décidé d'en garder une (en plus de Molly), et j'ai  casé un mâle et 3 autres femelles. Il reste donc 3 mâles et 6 femelles à  caser.

 Mes cages ne sont pas adaptées au nombre de ratounes qui  sont sevrées et séparées mâles femelles depuis deux jours, du coup je  me rends compte que j'ai beaucoup trainé pour faire mon annonce mais le  plus tôt sera le mieux.

 Je garderai la femelle qui ne trouvera pas preneur. Si vous avez des pistes je suis preneuse aussi...
 Les photos sont sur le lien :https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EU8HG06yhBaiKZzVF
 P_aVwl0wbUPkjvM
 Merci et à bientôt
 Ingrid

----------


## Midianslady

Bonjour,

Le lien des photos redirige sur une page 404, les petits sont-ils toujours adoptables ? Nous recherchons 2 à 3 mâles pour intégrer notre groupe d'adultes.

Bonne soirée

----------


## ingridhelene

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1EU..._aVwl0wbUPkjvM

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je ne sais pas si là ça marche... ils sont toujours adoptables mais c'est urgent (je ne suis vraiment pas équipée pour autant de rats, je n'avais vraiment pas prévu une portée)

----------


## ingridhelene

Les mâles ont trouvé une super famille d'accueil !
Il reste cinq femelles à adopter... le plus tôt sera le mieux

----------


## doriant

Bonjour, comme dit plus haut le lien des fotos ne fonctionne pas. POuvez-vous les insérer ds le texte depuis votre pc ?

----------


## ingridhelene

ce sont des photos du 9 mai, elles ont encore grandi

----------


## Suze42

Bonjour, vous avez réussi à toutes les faire adopter ? Si non, sont-elles toujours à l'adoption ?

----------

